# Four of my recent litters



## Malene (Jun 8, 2010)

Siamese Blue Point litter - 12 days old



























Silver Agouti/Agouti Burmese litter - 4 weeks old




































Tricolor girl - 4 weeks, 3 days old


















An older black/blue litter - 2 weeks, 5 days old, when I took the pictures
The blue boy is very mealy, but it's a start.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

look good mice.


----------



## tinyhartmouseries (Dec 30, 2010)

Very lovely. Your Siamese pointed so early!


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

oooo loving those siamese! :mrgreen:


----------



## jadeguppy (Jun 4, 2011)

Very nice. I especially like the blue and black ones.


----------



## zoocrewmice (May 5, 2009)

Those blue point siamese are GORGEOUS, and I love the blue buck in the last two!


----------



## m137b (Sep 22, 2010)

They're all very pretty, the blue's feet are so dark


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Nice litters!


----------



## Anubis (Dec 19, 2010)

Wow, they are ALL adorable, love the bundle in the 3rd pic :love1


----------



## Malene (Jun 8, 2010)

Thanks everyone


----------



## awelliver7 (Nov 16, 2011)

Love!!! Super cute mice!! They're all awesome! Mouse envy! Haha


----------

